# Settlement funds declaration query



## ashwink (Mar 1, 2013)

Referring to the Question 11 about settlement fund, following is to be declared.



> Question 11
> 
> a) *Assets*
> Indicate the total amount (in Canadian dollars) of fixed deposits, savings accounts, pensions, etc.
> ...


My question if I should be declaring all amount that sums up up to or over the Funds Required (in Canadian dollars) section mentioned on Proof of funds – Federal skilled workers which is the amount of money I need to support my family set by the size of my family only.

Am I right in understanding? Or whether I have to declare all funds?


----------

